# Need Help!!!



## massman (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently sold an Emperor, Gentleman and Retro fountain pens to a customer. The customer asked me to replace the medium nibs to fine nibs. I ordered replacment nibs from Craft Supplies. I now have 3 gold only fine nibs again,gold only, no black plastc, just metal. How do I remove the medium nibs from the black plastic and put the gold on the black? I want to ship these on Monday. The instructions fron CSUSA explained cleaning and 101 basics.  HELP!!! I don't want to break these!!

Thanks!


----------



## arjudy (Mar 8, 2009)

Read the tutorials at this link
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=3828#post3828


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 8, 2009)

Or here.


----------



## massman (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Alan and Lou. I just took care of all three!! I need to start using a FP on a regular basis to have a better understanding of this instrument. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 8, 2009)

The semi flex steel nibs that Lou sells are better than any kit nib I've used...I replace the kit nibs with Lou's SF nibs on every fountain pen I sell and the ones I make for myself. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



massman said:


> I ordered replacment nibs from Craft Supplies.


----------

